# Service und Support > Plauderecke >  Daniel Schmidt ?

## uwes2403

Hallo liebe Mitstreiter,

ich habe die Kommentare des Strahlentherapeuten sehr geschätzt. 
Ist jemandem bekannt, warum er sein Aktivitäten hier offenbar eingestellt hat ?

Besten Gruß

Uwe

----------


## tomblr

Hallo Uwe,

ich vermute mal die gleichen Gründe die sein Kollege M.Schostack hatte?

Tom

----------


## uwes2403

Moin Tom,

vermutlich....ich hatte nochmal die letzten Beiträge angeschaut, konnte da aber eigentlich keine unqualifizierten Äußerungen gegen von ihm vorgebrachte Meinungen entdecken.

Schade...

Besten Gruß

Uwe

----------


## tomblr

Alles Spekulativ... aber dazu muss man Verstehen wie solche hochdotierten Personen ticken...

Ich habe schon konservative Professoren erlebt die sich nicht einmal mit einem PJler unterhielten und zum Pflegepersonal über ihre Chefärzte Kommunikation betrieben.... ist halt keine Diskussion auf Augenhöhe... und das im 20. Jahrhundert.

Nein, es werden keine fachlichen Gründe sein, das schließe ich mal aus...

Tom

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Tom,




> Alles Spekulativ... aber dazu muss man Verstehen wie solche hochdotierten Personen ticken...
> 
>  Ich habe schon konservative Professoren erlebt die sich nicht einmal mit einem PJler unterhielten und zum Pflegepersonal über ihre Chefärzte Kommunikation betrieben.... ist halt keine Diskussion auf Augenhöhe... und das im 20. Jahrhundert.
> 
>  Nein, es werden keine fachlichen Gründe sein, das schließe ich mal aus...
> 
>  Tom


...also, das ist - wie wir in Bayern sagen - ein Schmarrn!

Winfried

----------


## Harald_1933

*Dies* war der letzte Beitrag von Daniel Schmidt. Aber am 25.8.2014 hat er noch einmal einen Blick in das Forum geworfen. Möglicherweise hat er sich abgemeldet, also nicht etwa seinen account aufgekündigt, und liest noch hin und wieder mit. Vielleicht geht es ihm auch gesundheitlich nicht gut. Wer wissen nichts über sein Alter, geschweige denn über seinen beruflichen Standort. 

P.S.: Bei Professor Martin Schostak besteht eine völlig andere Situation, die sich wohl weniger auf das Forum bezieht, sondern eher auf die nicht so erfreuliche Zusammenarbeit mit dem BPS. Erst auf Seite 9 der BPS-Homepage findet man* dies.

"Viele Missverständnisse entstehen dadurch, dass ein Dank nicht ausgesprochen, sondern nur empfunden wird"*
(Ernst R. Hauschka)

Gruß Harald

----------


## WenerR.

Hallo Tom,

Du kennst keinerlei Hintergründe für das Schweigen von Daniel Schmidt (Autor der qualifiziertesten postes in diesem Forum!), aber Du gibst wieder einmal Deine Voruteile gegen Ärzte zum Besten.

Harald sollte das Zitat wählen: "Hättest du geschwiegen, dann wärst du ein Philosoph geblieben (oder so ähnlich)."

Gruß Werner

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Werner,

es ist kaum notwendig, zu verhehlen, dass ich Toms meist ungeschminkte Beiträge sehr schätze. Ja, er hat hier wohl die Maßstäbe in der Hierarchie der Ärzteschaft etwas übertrieben dargestellt. Das von Dir eingestellte Zitat wird hier erläutert. Ich meine, dass Tom in diesem Forum das Ansehen genießt, was er sich dank unzähliger wertvoller Beiträge erworben hat. Ansonsten gilt für mich "nobody is perfect" und manchmal ist auch die aktuelle Tagesform, sprich Aufnahmefähigkeit mit endscheidend dafür, was jemand hier hinterlässt. 

*"Alle sagten: "Es geht nicht." Da kam einer, der das nicht wusste und tat es einfach" 

*Gruß Harald

----------


## tomblr

Hallo Mitschreiber,
Hallo Werner,

ja meine Formulierungen waren bewußt provokant. Es sollte die Diskrepanz zwischen den wenigen Fachschreibern und den Benutzern dieses Forums verdeutlichen. Anlass waren einige Duelle in diesem Forum die eher an ein Hauen und Stechen erinnerten, gerade so wie ich dies aus früheren Zeiten gewohnt war. Es ist eben unwahrscheinlich schwer für hierarchich denkende Menschen in einem Forum wie diesen kompromisslos zu diskutieren. Der Klinikalltag ist auch heute noch geprägt von strengen Strukturen.

Meine Anfangszeit in den 1980er habe ich mit einem Professor erlebt der als klassischer Patriachart keinen anderen neben sich erdulden konnte. Der den Kontakt zur Basis völlig verloren hatte und nur seine Meinung als die Richtige verstand. Der nach Gutsherrenart eine Abteilung regierte. Der zweite verlor seine Professur und Abrobationen als Konsequenz seiner wissenschaftlichen Fälschungen. Mehr möchte ich hierzu nicht weiter schreiben. Die weiteren Erfahrungen waren auf dem menschlichen Sektor durchweg positiv, über das fachliche und der Eignung als Führungskraft möchte ich mich weiter nicht äußern.

Welche Bewegründe tatsächlich hinter dem Fernbleiben beider Personen stecken habe ich mit meinem Eingangswort ja schon als spekulativ bezeichnet und somit mein Posting relativiert. Es wäre für mich nur eine denkbare Möglichkeit von vielen gewesen, im Bezug auf die Historie hier im Forum. Ganz so falsch war ich anscheinend nicht gelegen, da Harald ja teils für Aufklärung sorgte.

Zumindestens hat diese Diskussion wieder mal gezeigt, dass an Titeln nicht gewackelt werden darf und wir hier gerne bereit sind kompromisslos zu folgen. Damit habe ich mal wieder die Grenzen dieses Forums erreicht und meinen Kritikern Öl ins Feuer gegossen. Tut mir Leid, mein freiheitliches Denken verbietet mir Leuten an den Bart zu schreiben, wenn es dem Frieden dient kann ich aber damit aufhören. 

Tom

PS: Warum hat keiner den Mut hier öffentich zu schreiben was ihn tatsächlich an meinen Beiträgen stört?

----------


## spertel

Hallo Uwe

Die Frage habe ich mir auch schon gestellt.

Man sollte vielleicht bedenken, dass all diese Herren, sei es Prof. Schostack und auch ein Daniel Schmidt "so ganz nebenbei" noch einen Job haben, den sie sicher mit großem Engagement ausführen.

"So ganz nebenbei" könnte es durchaus sein, dass diese Personen noch ein Privatleben mit Kiddies und anderen Dingen pflegen. Daher mutmasse ich mal ganz frei, dass die auch mal andere Dinge im Kopf haben, als sich den ganzen Tag mit diesem Prostatakrebs-Mist zu beschäftigen.

Könnte doch so sein, oder ?

Daher war für mich schon von vorne herein klar, dass ihre Zeit hier begrenzt sein wird, zumal es immer wieder subtile Angriffe von angeblich belesenen Klugscheissern gegeben hatte, die nach -3- Tagen Internetleserei sich zum "mündigen Patienten" mutiert fühlten.

Ich hätte mir schon gewünscht, dass der ein oder andere Besserwisser einfach mal sein Klappe gehalten hätte, auch wenn´s mal in den Fingern gejuckt hat, um diese Ärzte hier nicht vom Acker zu treiben und nachfolgenden Betroffenen die Möglichkeit zu erhalten, hier gezielte Kurzinformationen zu erfragen. Stattdessen wurde der Versuch gemacht, diese Mediziner in belanglose Diskussionen zu verwickeln.

Daher schätze ich besonders unseren Uro-Doc (und auch Herrn Rellok), dass diese hier mit ihrer Kompetenz weiter zur Verfügung stehen.

Auch wenn es auch unter den Ärzten der Urologie sicherlich auch Unterschiede gibt, so bleiben diese bei meiner Therapie IMMER FEDERFÜHREND, auch wenn sich ab und zu Widersprüche ergeben haben.

Dies bedeutet keineswegs, dass unklare Dinge oder Alternativmöglichkeiten nicht zu hinterfragen sind.

Wenn "Hinz und Kuntz" (und auch Spertel) schreibt ist das gut und dient der Meinungsbildung, stellt ab nicht das Maß aller Dinge dar.

Gruss

----------


## lumberjack

> Man sollte vielleicht bedenken, dass all diese Herren, sei es Prof. Schostack und auch ein Daniel Schmidt "so ganz nebenbei" noch einen Job haben, den sie sicher mit großem Engagement ausführen.
> 
> "So ganz nebenbei" könnte es durchaus sein, dass diese Personen noch ein Privatleben mit Kiddies und anderen Dingen pflegen. Daher mutmasse ich mal ganz frei, dass die auch mal andere Dinge im Kopf haben, als sich den ganzen Tag mit diesem Prostatakrebs-Mist zu beschäftigen.



Danke Spertel!

----------


## uwes2403

> Hallo Uwe
> 
> Die Frage habe ich mir auch schon gestellt.
> Man sollte vielleicht bedenken, dass all diese Herren, sei es Prof. Schostack und auch ein Daniel Schmidt "so ganz nebenbei" noch einen Job haben, den sie sicher mit großem Engagement ausführen.
> 
> "So ganz nebenbei" könnte es durchaus sein, dass diese Personen noch ein Privatleben mit Kiddies und anderen Dingen pflegen. Daher mutmasse ich mal ganz frei, dass die auch mal andere Dinge im Kopf haben, als sich den ganzen Tag mit diesem Prostatakrebs-Mist zu beschäftigen.
> 
> Könnte doch so sein, oder ?
> Gruss


Hallo Spertel,

das hatte ich natürlich im Hinterkopf. Mir ist schon klar, dass die "Mediziner", die hier schreiben, dies i.d.R. in ihrer Freizeit tun - wofür ich ihnen danke.

Deshalb hatte ich die Frage ja auch erst nach über 2 Monaten "Abwesenheit" gestellt - hätte ja auch sein können, dass es einen Grund gab, der mir entgangen war.
Konnte ja nicht ahnen, dass es gleich wieder "hitzig" wird - obwohl nach jetzt 2 Jahren "Mitgliedschaft" im Club hätte ich es wissen müssen :-)

Schöne Grüße

Uwe

----------


## WenerR.

> Zumindestens hat diese Diskussion wieder mal gezeigt, dass an Titeln nicht gewackelt werden darf und wir hier gerne bereit sind kompromisslos zu folgen. Damit habe ich mal wieder die Grenzen dieses Forums erreicht und meinen Kritikern Öl ins Feuer gegossen. Tut mir Leid, mein freiheitliches Denken verbietet mir Leuten an den Bart zu schreiben, wenn es dem Frieden dient kann ich aber damit aufhören.


Hallo Tom,

es geht mir nicht um "Streit", sondern es geht um sachliche Diskussion und nicht um die "Pflege" von Vorurteilen. Solche Ausdrücke " ... freiheitliches denken" u. ä. sind wohl etwas zu hoch angesiedelt. Bei uns in der Pfalz sagt man "den Ball flach halten" in solchen Fällen und genau dies sollten wir auch hier im Forum.

Spertel hat in seinem posting vieles gesagt, das ich voll unterschreibe und deshalb hier nicht wiederholen will.

Gruß Werner

----------


## LowRoad

> .. zumal es immer wieder subtile Angriffe von angeblich belesenen Klugscheissern gegeben hatte, die nach -3- Tagen Internetleserei sich zum "mündigen Patienten" mutiert fühlten.
> 
> Ich hätte mir schon gewünscht, dass der ein oder andere Besserwisser einfach mal sein Klappe gehalten hätte...


Lieber Werner, ob das so eine passende Ausdrucksfrom war? Mich stören provokante Äußerungen nicht, regen sie doch zum Einstieg in eine Diskussion an. Interessanterweise haben, auch international, Patientenforen, wo eher offen diskutiert wird mehr Attraktivität, als Foren wo der Patient fragt und der Doc antwortet, wie z.B. das ONMEDA Forum, wo der bekannte Brachy Experte Dr. Kahmann leitliniengerecht Auskunft gibt.

Neben Prof. Schostak und Daniel Schmidt vermisse ich auch andere kompetente Forumsteilnehmer, wie beispielweise Dr. FE, Rudolf Stratmann oder Christian Ligensa. Nicht das ich immer ihrer Meinung war, aber ohne eine kontroverse Position macht Diskussion keinen Spaß.

So, ich muß jetzt weiter Internetleserei betreiben um mein Klugscheisserpotential zu optimieren...  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## WenerR.

Lieber LowRoad,

Spertel hat Dich sicher nicht gemeint. Die Qualität Deiner Beiträge zeigt mir, daß Du "länger als 3 Tage" im Internet gesurft hast. Du hast Dein "Klugscheisserpotential" auch nicht im Schlaf erworben (Achtung: Ironie).

Im Ernst: Wir sollten uns einer Ausdrucksweise bedienen, welche die (studierten) Experten nicht vertreibt. Die Mischung (Experten, mündige Patienten, Laien) macht's.

Gruß Werner

----------


## lumberjack

> ...Zumindestens hat diese Diskussion wieder mal gezeigt, dass an Titeln nicht gewackelt werden darf und wir hier gerne bereit sind kompromisslos zu folgen. Damit habe ich mal wieder die Grenzen dieses Forums erreicht und meinen Kritikern Öl ins Feuer gegossen. Tut mir Leid, mein freiheitliches Denken verbietet mir Leuten an den Bart zu schreiben, wenn es dem Frieden dient kann ich aber damit aufhören. 
> 
> Tom
> 
> PS: Warum hat keiner den Mut hier öffentich zu schreiben was ihn tatsächlich an meinen Beiträgen stört?




Das war die eigentliche Frage:

"Hallo liebe Mitstreiter,

ich habe die Kommentare des Strahlentherapeuten sehr geschätzt. 
Ist jemandem bekannt, warum er sein Aktivitäten hier offenbar eingestellt hat ?

Besten Gruß

Uwe"                   


Damit dürfte wohl klar sein, warum einige kompetente Teilnehmer dem Forum inzwischen fern bleiben - unabhängig davon ob Patient, Arzt oder Professor.
Deine Skepsis und Komplexe gegenüber der Ärzteschaft gehören nicht hierher. Eröffne doch dazu ein eigenes Thema!?


Jack

----------


## spertel

Nun, Lowroad......

Weshalb nun gerade Du Dich angesprochen fühlst erschliesst sich mir nicht.

Mit Deinem Wissen dürftest Du eine "Gefahr" für so manch einen Urologen darstellen, deren Fortbildung schon ein paar Tage zurück liegt. Diese Kompetenz, die Du hier so dankenswerter Weise versprühst, dürftest Du Dir kaum in -3- Tagen angeeignet haben. Ich habe dem leider nur wenig entgegen zu setzen; weshalb solltest Du gemeint sein ??????

Da hatte ich ganz andere gemeint, die ja heute auch nicht mehr aktiv sind.

Im übrigen hast Du natürlich Recht, dass Diskussionen auch immer von Gegenpositionen leben.

Auch ich hätte besonders zu der von Reinardo oft in die Diskussion gebrachte "frühe Chemo" einige Fragen an die Fachmediziner gehabt, zumal es ja nun Erkenntnisse gibt, dass er offensichtlich nicht ganz falsch lag. Hier war eine Ablehnung deutlich erkennbar, so dass zumindest zum damaligen Zeitpunkt hartnäckigere Nachfragen nicht sinnvoll erschienen.

Stänkert man dann herum, dann besteht eben die Gefahr, dass die genannten, viel beschäftigten Herrn die Laune verlieren. Das scheint so passiert zu sein, sehr zum Nachteil von Betroffenen, die nun nicht mehr diese Hilfe erhalten können.

Genau deshalb habe ich die Klappe gehalten,was mir übrigens nicht immer gelingt. Ich bin durchaus der Ansicht, dass viele Dinge im System der Gesundheit langsam aber sich aus dem Ruder laufen.
Nur scheint mir dieses Forum nicht der geeignete Ort für endlose Systemkritik oder Ärtze-Bashing zu sein, da dies dem unter Schock stehenden Neubetroffenen oder dem Fortgeschrittenen, dem sein PSA davon läuft, wenig bis gar nicht nützt. So meine Einschätzung........... die wollen vermutlich wissen, was zu tun ist.

Ich habe jeden Beitrag von Rudolf und auch jene von Dir aufmerksam gelesen; mit wem wollt ihr eigentlich diskutieren ? Häufig kam keine Reaktion, vermutlich deshalb, weil niemand der Thematik gewachsen gewesen ist.

Wer ist denn mir Euch auf Augenhöhe ? Ich jedenfalls nicht !

Möglicherweise wollen auch einige gar nicht diskutieren ?

Ich habe immer konkrete Fragen und bitte ggf. um kurze Antwort. Konnte ich dies verwerten, so habe ich diese Hinweise in meine weitere Planung einbezogen.

Dieses Forum ist echt gut........und Lowroad ist der Beste ! :Blinzeln: ))))))

Gruss; ich gehe jetzt ne Tom Yum essen..........

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Reinhard,

Dir scheint es nach Rückkehr von Neuseeland ja richtig gut zu gehen. Die Suppe zwischendurch war sicher auch lecker. Du plauderst locker vom Hocker, so wie wir Dich kennen. Dann legt man danach auch meist nicht jedes Wort auf Die Goldwaage. Bei Andi (LowRoad) ist Lob verpönt. Aber Anerkennung wurde ihm schon oft nicht nur von mir gezollt. Du erwähntest in Deinem Beitrag auch Reinardo. Deine per PN an mich gestern Nacht ausgedrückte Sorge um diesen alten Kämpfer kann ich verstehen. 

Vor 10 Minuten habe ich mit seiner Frau in Berlin telefoniert. Es geht ihm gut. Wie ich schon bei meinem letzten Telefonat vor einigen Wochen erfahren habe, befindet sich Dein Namensvetter Reinhard immer noch in Spanien, kommt aber über die Feiertage nach Berlin. 

Das mit der Augenhöhe kann man getrost vergessen. Professor Martin Schostak war von Anfang bereit, das im Forum übliche Duzen zu akzeptieren. Weil das wohl von einigen Forumsbenutzern missverstanden wurde, ist es irgendwann unter den Tisch gefallen. Seit dem Magdeburger Symposium 2013 gilt für den Schriftverkehr oder das Telefonieren zwischen Professor Schostak und mir das Du. Ich werde einen erneuten Versuch starten, um Professor Schostak wieder an Bord zu holen.

*Und sie sägten an den Ästen, auf denen sie saßen und schrien sich zu ihre Erfahrungen, wie man besser sägen könne.* *Und fuhren mit Krachen in die Tiefe, und die ihnen zusahen beim Sägen, schüttelten die Köpfe und sägten kräftig weiter.* 
(Berthold Brecht) 

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Forum,

inzwischen habe ich mich bei Professor Schostak per E-Mail dafür bedankt, dass er mir meine an ihn gerichtete Bitte zum Wiedereinstieg in dieses Forum nun mit *diesem* Beitrag erfüllt hat.

Auf der Homepage des BPS ist inzwischen auch der Hinweis auf das Magdeburger Symposium im Januar 2015 einzusehen und das Veranstaltungsprogramm kann - *hier* - heruntergeladen werden.

Meine Anmeldung hierzu ist inzwischen bestätigt. Die Fahrkarte habe ich bei der Bahn zum Sonderpreis von 99  für hin und zurück + 9  Platzreservierung in Auftrag gegeben und die Hotelreservierung für ein Einzelzimmer zum Festpreis von 112  incl. Frühstück vorgenommen. Ich hoffe nun, im kommenden Jahr wieder über dieses Symposium berichten zu können.

*Du weißt nie, welche Resultate Deine Aktionen erzielen, aber wenn Du nichts tust, erzielst Du auch keine Resultate* 
(Mahatma Ghandi) 

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Anpassung der Beitragsanzeige

*Damit auch in diesem Thread der zuletzt verfasste Beitrag als letzter Beitrag angezeigt wird, habe ich diesen Beitrag eingestellt.

Übrigens beträgt der Weg vom Hauptbahnhof in Magdeburg zum Tagungshotel Maritim Magdeburg nur 200 Meter. 

*Der ideale Tag wird nie kommen, der ideale Tag ist heute, wenn wir ihn dazu machen* 
(Horaz)

Gruß Harald

----------


## M Schostak

> ich vermute mal die gleichen Gründe die sein Kollege M.Schostak hatte?Tom


Der Grund für mein Aussteigen war ein einzelner aggressiver Ärztehasser (ich meine R.), der mich im Forum immer wieder öffentlich persönlich angegriffen und mehrfach beleidigt hat.
Die informelle Mitteilung, dass derjenige nun nicht mehr schreibt, lässt mich gerne wieder zurückkehren.

herzliche Grüße

MS

----------


## Harald_1933

*Korrekturversuch
*
Durch diesen Beitrag ohne Inhalt ist der Beitrag von Professor Schostak nun lesbar. 

Unsere Administratoren Ralf und Holger wurden von mir informiert, dass vorher der Beitrag von Professor Schostak von heute 14.35 Uhr zwar unter neue Beiträge angezeigt wurde, aber nicht wirklich lesbar war.

Das Problem scheint beim Umsprung von Seite 2 auf Seite 3 dieses Threads vorgelegen zu haben. Wie auch immer,  das sollte wohl geklärt werden.

*"Halte Abstand, dann du behältst die Übersicht"*
(Rolf Hasenclever)

Gruß Harald

----------


## tomblr

Hallo Martin,

erst einmal wieder Willkommen zurück im Forum. Ich bin sicher das Forum wird durch deine Beiträge wieder ein Stück informativer und dadurch für Ratsuchende interessanter.

Grundsätzlich würde ich es begrüßen, wenn das Forum eine eigene Expertenrubrik erhalten würde, denn auf welcher Basis soll man mit Experten diskutieren? Aber, das ist nur meine persönliche Meinung und wahrscheinlich wird es dafür wieder Kritik hageln.

In Vergangenheit habe ich mit meiner systemkritischen Haltung hier im Forum kein Hehl gemacht. Nur wenige haben mein eigentliches Anliegen dabei verstanden. Mein Plädoyer für weniger Krankenhausprivatisierung, mehr Gelder für kommunale und staatliche Einrichtungen, Verbesserung der Arbeitsbedingungen im Gesundheitswesen und eine selbstkritische Haltung bzw. Erwartungen von uns Patienten kam dabei nicht rüber. Das Ganze endete, naja ähnlich wie bei dir.

Derzeit habe ich mir hier eine Schreibpause verordnet. Dies ist im Forum selbst, als auch von privater Natur, begründet. 

Grüße aus der Pfalz nach Magdeburg

Tom

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Tom,

was spricht dagegen, dass Du die angedeuteten privaten Gründe präzisierst. Es geht doch wohl eher in Richtung Kontrolle wegen PCa oder liege ich da falsch?

*"Kriege entstehen aus dem Scheitern, das Menschsein der anderen zu verstehen"*
(Dalai Lama)

Herzliche Grüße aus der Vorderpfalz nach Ludwigshafen.

----------


## tomblr

Hallo Harald,

ja ich habe derzeit ein Problem, was bei meiner familiären Vorbelastung keine wirkliche Überraschung ist. Im Januar werde ich mehr wissen, wo die Reise hingeht. Ich hoffe mein derzeitger PSA Trend bekommt wieder einen Knick nach unten und es war zum Schluss doch nur eine Entzündung oder ein Sekundärproblem meiner Gastritis.

Aber, über ungelegte Eier spreche ich normaler Weise nicht. Solange kein wirkliches Ergebnis vorliegt oder Entwarnung gegeben werden kann, werde ich das Thema hier nicht weiter vertiefen. 

Tom

----------


## D-F-J.Su

Schade , dass dieser Arzt offenbar nicht mehr in diesem Forum aktiv ist. Ich hätte ihm sonst ein Frage gestellt.Ein guter Bekannter hat sich vor 3 Jahren bei einem Gleason -Wert von 4 + 3 einer HDR - Brachytherapie unterzogen.Bis vor kurzem keine Beschwerden.Jetzt hatte er des öfteren Blut in Stuhl.Plötzlich dann entleerte sich der Urin durch den Darm.Jetzt hat er sowohl für die Ausscheidung von Kot und Urin separate Ausgänge.Was ist das schief gelaufen ? 
Grüße vom
Dieter

----------


## Urologe

Vermutlich hat sich strahlenbedingt eine Blase/Darm-Fistel gebildet ...
Das muss röntgenologisch abgeklärt und dann ggf. die Fistel operativ verschlossen werden,
was nicht ganz einfach ist in vorbestrahltem Gewebe.
Aber ohne Eingriff kommt es zu einer Dauerentzündung der Blase, was noch problematischer wäre.

----------

